
Identity theft made easy - jacquesm
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&safe=off&gbv=2&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=passport+scan
======
what
Wow, some of those are actually valid passports and not just samples or jokes.

<http://www.woosterpc.com/teaching/images/passport.jpg>

<http://img505.imageshack.us/i/aishwaryapassport0320hw9.jpg/>

------
bfm
I wonder who leaked my password
<http://www.apathysketchpad.com/images/uploads/mushport.jpg>

